# Getting so hard to justify timeshare purchase



## csalter2 (May 2, 2013)

First, I want to say that I love my timeshares. I love my Marriott Ko Olina property and every time I visit I am so glad to stay there. 

However, I was just looking at my Costco Connection magazine and they are showing a package for 6 nights for a 1 bedroom in Kapalua, Maui for June of this year for $1739 and includes a car rental. The killer part is that it is with accommodations at The Ritz-Carlton in Kapalua, Maui!  *$1739*!
This is for a June week, but I don't care. For those who are retired, June can be a great month for your timeshare, but you are paying significantly more. 

Now I know it costs more to stay at The Ritz than at my Ko Olina. I have visited that particular Ritz in Maui and it is very, very nice, but with that price with a rental car,  I feel really, really upset that I own my timeshares.  

I don't like the way I am feeling. Do others feel this way from time to time?


----------



## cp73 (May 2, 2013)

I like your post. I love my timeshare and glad we have it also. I purchased mine resale so I don't have a lot invested as others might. 

Its fun to be an owner. I enjoy TUG and talking about timeshares.  But financially at best they are a wash. I know there are ways to increase the value, rent them out, trading, flexchange, swapping, points, yada, yada, yada, but most people dont take the time to figure this out. 

They do force you to spend money at times when you might perfer not to. They don't give you the flexibility of cash which you have suggested. We have had great family vacations in them. I am still happy we have ours, although my wife said yesterday why do we always have to stay in a timeshare and go to places that have them? I guess its because I do enjoy all the space.


----------



## DB-Wis (May 2, 2013)

The problem with the comparison you are making is that your equating a stay in a villa with a stay a hotel room (albeit the Ritz!).  Having gotten accustom to vacationing in a setting where I have separate bedrooms, living space and a full kitchen, the idea of staying a hotel room for a week of vacation just isn't very appealing.  

But setting those subjective preferences to the side, I certainly don't disagree with your primary point:  it does get hard to justify a timeshare purchase.  I don't waste my time regretting my purchase of the two weeks I own -- that's water over the dam-- and I instead just try to get the most out of them.  But I have no interest in getting more.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 2, 2013)

I agree unless you need a 2BDRM in a nice location during prime or good shoulder seasons. In that case owning does trump renting in my book if you plan on regularly travel because you will pay a hefty premium over MFs for a 2BDRM. At least at the Marriott resorts that I own and prefer.

If you talking just a 1 BDRM or even nice hotel room then there is absolutely no reason to purchase because of the tremendously availability of 1bdrm and studios even at the nicest resorts at all but the most prime times.


----------



## VegasBella (May 2, 2013)

That's a one-time special deal. That is not the average yearly cost of that vacation. It's not fair to compare.


----------



## winnipiseogee (May 2, 2013)

The other thing to keep in mind is that when you purchase one of those bundled trips through a wholesaler like Costco you are almost guaranteed to be in a pretty crummy room with a view of the dumpsters.  Before I found timeshares we used to buy those trips because they were such good value but we were always disappointed with the accommodations even the time we stayed at the Maui Four Seasons!

I agree with Joe - 2bd (or more) in high demand seasons can be great with a timeshare.  Anythings else and renting gets to be pretty attractive.


----------



## myoakley (May 2, 2013)

Today's "Wall Street Journal" (Personal Journal section) has an article on airfares (which have risen to overseas destinations, but which have fallen to U.S. destinations.)  They also state that hotel prices are on the rise (by 37% in Napa California, for example.)  This is encouraging news for time share owners and should make us feel good about our "investment."


----------



## bastroum (May 2, 2013)

I think you should be comparing owning a timeshare with owning a second home, not a hotel room. IMHO this is not a fair comparison.


----------



## K2Quick (May 2, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> However, I was just looking at my Costco Connection magazine and they are showing a package for 6 nights for a 1 bedroom in Kapalua, Maui for June of this year for $1739 and includes a car rental. The killer part is that it is with accommodations at The Ritz-Carlton in Kapalua, Maui!  *$1739*!



https://www.costcotravel.com/Vacati.../Kaanapali/Offers/HAWMAUKAPRITZLUXPKG20090403

**Price shown is per person based on double occupancy*

So it's really $3,478 for two people for six nights.


----------



## timeos2 (May 2, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> https://www.costcotravel.com/Vacati.../Kaanapali/Offers/HAWMAUKAPRITZLUXPKG20090403
> 
> **Price shown is per person based on double occupancy*
> 
> So it's really $3,478 for two people for six nights.



Yikes! We stayed for two weeks at timeshares last fall for $1000 - both 2 bedroom units in great locations. No hotel room would compare no matter what brand. As mentioned comparing this to timeshare ownership - even expensive ones like Marriott - isn't a fair comparison. The units are so different as are (usually) the locations. Apples & oranges or worse. 

Rent a timeshare vs own? That may be a fair question. But comparing a huge timeshare to even a Ritz property - not the same. We might pick the Ritz for a night or two in the city but we'd always prefer the timeshare for longer stays.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 2, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> https://www.costcotravel.com/Vacati.../Kaanapali/Offers/HAWMAUKAPRITZLUXPKG20090403
> 
> **Price shown is per person based on double occupancy*
> 
> So it's really $3,478 for two people for six nights.



Wow, so per person just like a cruise. That doesn't really look like a great deal. That is $578 per night. I'll take my timeshares.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 2, 2013)

Every time I look at booking a holiday in addition to our timeshares I see the costs mounting drastically as soon as I move beyond a room for two.  With two young children the cost of securing a basic suite to provide seperate living and sleeping areas becomes very expensive.  To move into the realms of two bedrooms simply becomes prohibitive.

Disregarding the initial outlay (our resale Andaluza has already paid for itself) to secure a two bedroomed villa with kitchen and living area in a variety of luxurious resorts for the price of the maintenance fee is simply fantastic and there is no way that I could achieve the same through any number of special deals.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> https://www.costcotravel.com/Vacati.../Kaanapali/Offers/HAWMAUKAPRITZLUXPKG20090403
> 
> **Price shown is per person based on double occupancy*
> 
> So it's really $3,478 for two people for six nights.



Glad you caught that!  I thought that might be the case.  Rick and I have looked at travel packages in the past and always go back to the timeshare option as our best way to save money.

Owning on Maui is hard to justify at times.  Some resorts on Maui are not all that hard to get via exchange, and it's not impossible to get the oceanfront units at resorts managed by Consolidated, for example Sands of Kahana.  So you get your exchange with a reasonably-priced MF resort, and you have a great vacation. The owners will be green with envy because you will likely get a better unit location than they got (with their $1,400 + in MF's).  

Also, the Starwood preference will get you into the Westin.  No view guarantees, but if you can be flexible with dates and don't need the summer or whale season weeks.  If you can deal with January, April, May, or the fall, you can do pretty well with a Starwood property.  

I just bought a 3rd week at our home resort on Maui.  I bought it specifically for the view.  The fees are high, but we don't care.  It's oceanfront guaranteed, and we book whale season.  Ideal.


----------



## K2Quick (May 2, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Glad you caught that!  I thought that might be the case.  Rick and I have looked at travel packages in the past and always go back to the timeshare option as our best way to save money.
> 
> Owning on Maui is hard to justify at times.  Some resorts on Maui are not all that hard to get via exchange, and it's not impossible to get the oceanfront units at resorts managed by Consolidated, for example Sands of Kahana.  So you get your exchange with a reasonably-priced MF resort, and you have a great vacation. The owners will be green with envy because you will likely get a better unit location than they got (with their $1,400 + in MF's).
> 
> ...



That deal definitely seemed to good to be true.  It looks like Maui has really rebounded since the last time I looked at hotel rates and resorts have gotten even more aggressive with resort fees.  Just playing around with dates, it looks like a good off-season rate booked directly through Starwood at the Sheraton Black Rock is $349 per night.  Add in 13.4% TOT and a daily resort charge of $31.25 and you're looking at $2,989 for seven nights in a hotel room.  Suddenly $2,200 or so in annual dues for a 2 bed unit at WKORV doesn't seem so bad.  In fact, I'm kicking myself for not picking up a unit during the downturn when they were going for well under $10k and Starwood wasn't exercising ROFR.

As bad as that total price seems for the Ritz, it really doesn't look that bad considering a one-bed unit with the Costco package is going for about the same rate as a room at the Sheraton when you back out the $500 resort credit and free rental car (still too rich for my blood, though).


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> In fact, I'm kicking myself for not picking up a unit during the downturn when they were going for well under $10k and Starwood wasn't exercising ROFR.


OV is still not far above that to get past ROFR and I think that Starwood will stop adding to inventory after a while, they want it back but they don't want all of it back 
Someone on the SVO board recently did the math on what the expected starwood ROFR numbers were.  It is a %, 30% I think of their retail price.  If they are selling it for $50, it will pass ROFR ant $20.5


----------



## Weimaraner (May 2, 2013)

All I have to do is look up the price of a one bedroom for a prime week at Disney, Atlantis, Marriott, Beaches plus taxes and I fall in love with my 2 and 3 bedroom timeshares all over again. Worth each and every penny we spent.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2013)

When I see the costs of my timeshare vacations, it just makes me wish I had discovered timeshares sooner.

We travel a lot and have good traders, so there's a lot of economy of scale.  Most weeks we spend it a timeshare cost us between $250 and $500 (exchange fees, MF of exchanged unit/points/TPU, share of annual costs, prorated purchase costs, etc.), which about half of what middle-of-the-road hotels used to cost us (and still cost us, when we can't stay in timeshares).

And the accommodations are MUCH better.  We seldom stay in anything smaller than a 2BR, and seldom stay in anything that gets a TUG rating lower than 7-8.  We've stayed in 5 of the TUG Top 30.  We've stayed in 9 of the 11 DVC properties (always 2BR).  We've stayed in almost a dozen Hawaii timeshares (always 2BR).

Absolutely no complaints here.


----------



## Kel (May 2, 2013)

I’m glad someone pointed out the price is per person.  

I’m glad we bought our Marriott Desert Springs II (2 bedroom lockoff) in 1996. We lock it off every year and exchange each unit for a week at a Marriott or non-Marriott resort.  Our maintenance, lockoff fee, property taxes, Interval membership and exchange fees put us at $105 per night now.  You can’t even stay at a Best Western or HoJo for that.  Love my Marriott.  


----------



## x3 skier (May 2, 2013)

I spend about $700 for a week in Kensington, London UK for a one Bedroom Flat. A typical hotel that I would stay in like a Hilton or Marriott would be around $450 -  $500 a night for a single room. 

I am only sorry I only have two more years before the RTU expires. 

I also stay 12 weeks in Steamboat Springs skiing for about $3500 total in two different TS.

Cheers


----------



## Mamianka (May 2, 2013)

DB-Wis said:


> The problem with the comparison you are making is that your equating a stay in a villa with a stay a hotel room (albeit the Ritz!).  Having gotten accustom to vacationing in a setting where I have separate bedrooms, living space and a full kitchen, the idea of staying a hotel room for a week of vacation just isn't very appealing.




When DH and I travel, we like the comforts and space of home - almost.  As much as dining out can be an adventure, I cannot eat OPC - Other People's Cooking - every night for a week, and live . . .  Yes, we get various dining certificates, but just tonight, as we were planning future trips, we said that we have to really stop getting so many - even if we bring home leftovers for lunch the next day, the fat and sodium alone is not good for us.  I prefer to cook breakfast and lunches in our room, most days.  And we need SPACE - our adult son said that if DH and I planned to spend a week together in a hotel room, he would get a call from the State Police - about an unfortunate murder-suicide . . . 

We bought our first place on impulse, in 2004 - Grand Chateau - on our first trip to Las Vegas (yes, we were sober at the time.)  Got a good pre-build price - $19,900 for a 2BR - and that was when money was plentiful, and we all thought it would stay that way.  Bought the Beachplace EOY one 4 years alter, as a Marriott resale - enrolled them both.  Always use the BP, mostly trade or exchange for DPs, the MGC.  Ran an amortization spreadsheet (like we do for many things) - and we are OK with all this.  We watch prices go up and up every day for those vacations that *everyone else* used to say were such a better deal.  Not so much anymore, in many cases.  Frankly, taking a vacation is not a critical necessity - unless you realize the psychological benefits of it.  We spend more most years on concert tickets (and a few NY baseball and basketball tickets!) than we do on our MFs - nobody says that live classical music is a Life Necessity, either - but is it in THIS house.

Like the poster I have quoted - we have all that we want, thank you very much, and not going to buy any more property or points.  Going to Poland this summer - totally independent of anything Marriott.  Been to Italy, other countries - again, no Marriott.  Let's face it - the folks on this list are of a certain bandwidth of income and/or savings - I do not think that anyone here has put things in their Real Life in jeopardy by buying timeshares.  Some people here have PURCHASED them a dime on the dollar from folks who DID over-extend themselves  - another story.  So go and enjoy without guilt.  One way or another, we all earned this - and we are all adults, hopefully responsible ones.  Twinges we have about "what if . . " is just part of the frugal side of our natures - which is what PAID for these places.  Smile - and get into the hot tub.  Like my accountant says - "Taxes are what you pay as proof that you made money this year.  Shut up, pay the taxes, and smile."


----------



## lprstn (May 2, 2013)

I feel ya. But since now I have to travel with 4 kids, myself and husband, having a timeshare still works for us.

However, when we retire, staying in our timeshare for 8 weeks in Hawaii will be great. Now you can always find deals. And if your timeshare isn't working for you then get rid of it.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 2, 2013)

DB-Wis said:


> The problem with the comparison you are making is that your equating a stay in a villa with a stay a hotel room (albeit the Ritz!).



OP said it was a 1BR.  Is that a hotel room or a villa at the Ritz Carlton Club Kapalua?


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> OP said it was a 1BR.  Is that a hotel room or a villa at the Ritz Carlton Club Kapalua?



It is a one bedroom Residential Garden View Suite. No it's not a two bedroom, but it has a refrigerator, dishwasher, cutlery, freezer but no cooktop or washing machine and dryer. I have have visited this place when I was in Maui and no one on this board would complain. It reminds me of the Four Season Aviara units.  This place is very, very nice.  You don't think hotel when you are in this place. It is almost set up like a condominium complex. 

I just could not help but notice the price of $1739. Now I did not see the per person as it was not on the price comparison. There was not even an asterisk. So after reading everyone's post here, I feel a whole lot better. I do know that I can get 2 or even 3 weeks(w/AC) with my Ko Olina which brings my costs per week down.  

Maybe we are at a point that the economy has recovered enough we can have an advantage by renting our units again. 

Thanks for helping me feel a lot better.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2013)

It is still hard to justify the purchase on a true cash savings basis. I have kept track of all amounts paid in association with our ownership. Including the purchase price of our two resale units (since they are now worth far less than what we bought them for), we are still looking at about $165 per night. Now some of those are in a 2BR, some in a 1BR, and others in a studio. So the accommodations are far better than what we would get if we were staying at the Fairfield Inn.

Of course getting to know everyone here, priceless...


----------



## rpgriego (May 2, 2013)

cp73 said:


> I like your post. I love my timeshare and glad we have it also. I purchased mine resale so I don't have a lot invested as others might.
> 
> Its fun to be an owner. I enjoy TUG and talking about timeshares.  But financially at best they are a wash. I know there are ways to increase the value, rent them out, trading, flexchange, swapping, points, yada, yada, yada, but most people dont take the time to figure this out.
> 
> They do force you to spend money at times when you might perfer not to. They don't give you the flexibility of cash which you have suggested. We have had great family vacations in them. I am still happy we have ours, although my wife said yesterday why do we always have to stay in a timeshare and go to places that have them? I guess its because I do enjoy all the space.



THANKS for clarifying with, "most people don't take the time to figure this out". I'm continually perplexed by it, but I guess not everyone wants to achieve an ROI beyond "a wash"! And to be honest, the more MVCs you own the better you can achieve an ROI beyond "a wash".


----------



## rpgriego (May 2, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It is still hard to justify the purchase on a true cash savings basis. I have kept track of all amounts paid in association with our ownership. Including the purchase price of our two resale units (since they are now worth far less than what we bought them for), we are still looking at about $165 per night. Now some of those are in a 2BR, some in a 1BR, and others in a studio. So the accommodations are far better than what we would get if we were staying at the Fairfield Inn.
> 
> Of course getting to know everyone here, priceless...



While I DON'T agree with your post (vs my MVC ROI) your "priceless" comment ROCKS!


----------



## DancingWaters (May 4, 2013)

*any regrets buying timeshare*

For us it has made all our vacation decisions easier.  The world is a huge place with lots of travel choices, that at least timeshares give super suggestions.  Plus we really got tired of pulling into a hotel and going to the room to find it filthy. We have had many bad experiences.  So, we would keep looking at midnight with kids.....horrible.  I am never disappointed with the resorts we have stayed at.  Usually I am in awe   I like the kitchen option tremendous savings and more relaxing too. If we don't want to go find food, we don't have too.  For the last 13 years, it has worked for us. My regret is we didn't purchase sooner


----------



## Rascalsmom (May 4, 2013)

DancingWaters said:


> For us it has made all our vacation decisions easier.  The world is a huge place with lots of travel choices, that at least timeshares give super suggestions.



This statement is also true for us!  At this point, I know what I want to do as long as I'm able, and it's snow ski, scuba dive, and take some kids to Orlando on an "as-needed" basis.   There are more great timeshare options for all of those activities than we can possibly use given the parameters of real life. 

We are also fortunate that there is timeshare availability in the city where our daughter attends college.  We have awesome family time in a 2BR and DD says it's like a vacation for her, too, when we visit.  Sending another DD to the same city in the fall, so the good times will continue!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 4, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> And to be honest, the more MVCs you own the better you can achieve an ROI beyond "a wash".



Bingo!! This is exactly what I figured out about 11 years ago after I made $3k on my first Maui rental. 18 Marriott weeks later and I'm doing a little bit better than a wash


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (May 4, 2013)

*Relief*



K2Quick said:


> https://www.costcotravel.com/Vacati.../Kaanapali/Offers/HAWMAUKAPRITZLUXPKG20090403
> 
> **Price shown is per person based on double occupancy*
> 
> So it's really $3,478 for two people for six nights.



Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Superchief (May 4, 2013)

We bought our first timeshare over 20 yr ago at Royal Palms and enjoyed several great family vacation. Since then, we have bought 5 other weeks and plan to use all of them after retiring. With the recent increase in hotel costs, MR point requirements for redemption, parking, resort fees, and local taxes. the timeshare weeks are again becoming relatively less expensive ways to travel.

For us, part of our investment was an alternative to buying a vacation home. Therefore, overall we are happy with our investment compared to alternatives. My only concern is the increase in MF and the loss in value for the MR point redemption option.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 5, 2013)

Superchief said:


> We bought our first timeshare over 20 yr ago at Royal Palms and enjoyed several great family vacation. Since then, we have bought 5 other weeks and plan to use all of them after retiring. With the recent increase in hotel costs, MR point requirements for redemption, parking, resort fees, and local taxes. the timeshare weeks are again becoming relatively less expensive ways to travel.
> 
> For us, part of our investment was an alternative to buying a vacation home. Therefore, overall we are happy with our investment compared to alternatives. My only concern is the increase in MF and the loss in value for the MR point redemption option.



We also purchased into MVCI for same reason.  We compared the total cost of ownership to a second or third vacation home purchase and decided that the flexibility in going to different locations with family and friends was more attractive than the investments in other properties.

This was a hard decision as well because we knew that the vacation propoerties would appreciate over the years and we could eventualy have passed them to our children through our trust.


----------



## NJMOM2 (May 5, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> This was a hard decision as well because we knew that the vacation propoerties would appreciate over the years and we could eventualy have passed them to our children through our trust.



I have friends who own vacations homes.  They never seem to go any where else and they go there like every other weekend.  With timeshare you get to go to different places and don't have to worry about the vacation home when noone is there to make sure everything is alright.


----------



## post-it (May 5, 2013)

NJMOM2 said:


> I have friends who own vacations homes.  They never seem to go any where else and they go there like every other weekend.  With timeshare you get to go to different places and don't have to worry about the vacation home when noone is there to make sure everything is alright.



Our thoughts are in line with yours. Since we like to go to different locations a timeshare made more sense for our travel needs. Until we retire and can be in the go, I don't see us really getting the full value of ownership.


----------



## VegasBella (May 5, 2013)

NJMOM2 said:


> I have friends who own vacations homes.  They never seem to go any where else and they go there like every other weekend.  With timeshare you get to go to different places and don't have to worry about the vacation home when noone is there to make sure everything is alright.



Interesting. The people I know who have vacation homes or second homes also travel to other places often. They don't just go to the second home. Sometimes they rent it out, too, for extra income.

We are thinking of buying a vacation home. But until we decide exactly what and where we're using timeshares. We will spend some time during our timeshare vacations to shop for a vacation home  Since we bought so cheap, our timeshare purchases and expenses won't put a dent in our vacation home savings.

None of these have to be either/or. Another example: you can timeshare and RV. You don't have to pick just one. You might want to pick just one due to finances or preferences or whatever. But there are lots of options for vacations and they can all work together if you want.


----------



## csalter2 (May 5, 2013)

*Never thought of second home...*

Until I started reading this forum, I never looked at my timeshare as a second home, but I guess we really can.  I have several friends here in Southern California that live in Orange County or Los Angeles who have second homes in the Palm Springs, Palm Desert area. They are often going on the weekends or holidays. I always thought that was nice. However, like many who posted already, I don't like going to the same place all of the time.  I bought my timeshares to vacation all over. Through my timeshares I developed a love for Hawaii. 

What I find great is that I have more than enough points to go to Palm Desert many, many weekends, but I can also go to Lake Tahoe, Pismo Beach, Avila Beach, San Francisco, etc. in California. The beauty is that there are no limits for our weekend stays. If we had a vacation home in Palm Desert it would be and only Palm Desert. I am sure there are advantages to having a vacation home, but I never have considered one. 

I do believe that those who live in areas where they have timeshares within a radius of 5 hours have a great advantage in using their timeshares more often. I don't have any hesitation in driving to Sedona or Scottsdale for a holiday weekend because they are close enough for a nice little getaway.


----------



## csalter2 (May 5, 2013)

*There are other options of vacationing*



VegasBella said:


> Interesting. The people I know who have vacation homes or second homes also travel to other places often. They don't just go to the second home. Sometimes they rent it out, too, for extra income.
> 
> We are thinking of buying a vacation home. But until we decide exactly what and where we're using timeshares. We will spend some time during our timeshare vacations to shop for a vacation home  Since we bought so cheap, our timeshare purchases and expenses won't put a dent in our vacation home savings.
> 
> None of these have to be either/or. Another example: you can timeshare and RV. You don't have to pick just one. You might want to pick just one due to finances or preferences or whatever. But there are lots of options for vacations and they can all work together if you want.



Yes, you are correct. People who own second homes do travel to other places. A lot depends on their income level. I have friends who own more than one "vacation home" that I would be happy to call my primary home. They don't worry about cost. However, there are more people like me where I can do a vacation home, but if I wanted to travel to other places, I could but I would be thinking of why I limited myself to the vacation home because I would be using money from my vacation pot to put toward the trip to Hawaii or wherever. I like to save a lot too.   

I have looked at the R.V. option. I have gone through that whole exercise with my wife. If I were to buy one then, it would be a nice one and they are costly. I could not justify the costs and not use it enough to get the value. I would have to be retired and since my wife and I will not be retired at the same time. I cannot even say I would use it even more in retirement because I would not want to drive far alone. Also, the price of gasoline is crazy and to fill up one of those things is crazy. I just decided to rent one whenever I felt the real urge to do it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 5, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Interesting. The people I know who have vacation homes or second homes also travel to other places often. They don't just go to the second home. Sometimes they rent it out, too, for extra income.
> 
> We are thinking of buying a vacation home. But until we decide exactly what and where we're using timeshares. We will spend some time during our timeshare vacations to shop for a vacation home  Since we bought so cheap, our timeshare purchases and expenses won't put a dent in our vacation home savings.
> 
> ....



Suggest you go find VivianLynne's saga about her vacation home (a thread in the Lounge page 2 bottom) - she checks in every so often and posts pictures on her Flicka account. I think she has owned her vacation home since 1978 ...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 5, 2013)

The best thing about a TS is you can experience a slice of luxury that you couldn't afford at full cost.

Some day we'll be able to spend two months OF on Maui. I could never afford a Maui OF as a primary residence let alone a vacation home which would cost in the millions. So for a fraction of that we're experiencing the same luxury.


----------



## bogey21 (May 5, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The best thing about a TS is you can experience a slice of luxury that you couldn't afford at full cost.



This was so true of my Marriott Monarch Crown Suite Week for which I paid $25,000 (resale).  It was almost the entire top floor of Monarch's  oceanfront building.  I could sit out on the deck and look at the condos next door which were selling at the time for about $3 million.  I guarantee that they were no nicer than my Crown Suite Unit.  When I decided to go another direction my Monarch Crown Suite Week was my last Marriott Week to go.  Believe it or not, I got $41,000 for it.

George


----------



## Superchief (May 5, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The best thing about a TS is you can experience a slice of luxury that you couldn't afford at full cost.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great point. This is exactly how I feel when I spend my week each year at Newport Coast. I look over the balcony at the coast, and can see Kobe Bryant's mansion up on the hill.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2013)

This reminds me of the Queen of Versailles movie. I believe it was Siegel's son that was talking about the product that Westgate sells. If people aren't rich, they want to at least feel like they are rich. So they buy a timeshare and for one week a year, they can live like the rich people do.


----------



## frank808 (May 5, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> This was so true of my Marriott Monarch Crown Suite Week for which I paid $25,000 (resale).  It was almost the entire top floor of Monarch's  oceanfront building.  I could sit out on the deck and look at the condos next door which were selling at the time for about $3 million.  I guarantee that they were no nicer than my Crown Suite Unit.  When I decided to go another direction my Monarch Crown Suite Week was my last Marriott Week to go.  Believe it or not, I got $41,000 for it.
> 
> George



Another way of thinking is that if you bought all 52 weeks you would have only paid 1.3 million.  Less than half of the comps.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Another way of thinking is that if you bought all 52 weeks you would have only paid 1.3 million.  Less than half of the comps.



But would have had MFs over $100,000 per year. Ouch!


----------



## frank808 (May 6, 2013)

Well they will get you on the front end or the back end of the deal. :hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 6, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Another way of thinking is that if you bought all 52 weeks you would have only paid 1.3 million.  Less than half of the comps.



I would only have brought 10 weeks I wanted for $250,000 ... with $20,000 in MFs. 

That is the most Kobe or the other rich and famous people use those vacation homes. 

And that is WHY I have brought timeshares in Ft Lauderdale and Pompano Beach - Snowbird beachy condos - scattered among 4 different properties and forms of ownership. Need a 2/2 or a great view or with lots of sun ... and one of the resorts tries to keep me in one unit (no moving) if I come down for an extended stay.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> I would only have brought 10 weeks I wanted for $250,000 ... with $20,000 in MFs.
> 
> That is the most Kobe or the other rich and famous people use those vacation homes.
> 
> And that is WHY I have brought timeshares in Ft Lauderdale and Pompano Beach - Snowbird beachy condos - scattered among 4 different properties and forms of ownership. Need a 2/2 or a great view or with lots of sun ... and one of the resorts tries to keep me in one unit (no moving) if I come down for an extended stay.



Thats the thing with vacation homes. You pay 12 months of taxes; and if its a condo, 12 months of condo fees; the utilities stay on 12 months of the year. My snow bird neighbor pays someone to cut the grass, and trim the bushes and monitor the pool chemicals all 12 months too....and he has a mortgage payment to make all 12 months...He uses the place about 10 weeks a year

Give me 10 weeks in a timeshare any day. I know I give up the appreciation potential,, but I dont have a ton of money tied up either.


----------



## jme (May 6, 2013)

my two cents' worth is that it's never been a BETTER time to buy. NOT DC points, but resale timeshare weeks.  Maintenance fees are justified, and cheap when you look at the all-inclusive nature of taxes, maintenance, refurbishments, and general improvements. And where you stay can vary if you trade, which is another great feature. 

Of course, it does matter where you choose to own, i.e., good season, good resort. Can even be a money-maker if you so choose, renting for more than MF. Why would anyone bash the maintenance fee?  Taxes and upkeep are part of any deal----home or otherwise. And if you try to get a similar 2-BR villa somewhere in a great spot in a high season, you'll pay far more. You can skimp, sure, but then you're not comparing apples to apples. 

Resales on ebay are amazingly reasonable if you're patient, but imho, prices are inching up for the good ones, not down.


----------



## 67miner (May 6, 2013)

I decided to sell my two Desert Springs Villas II when I discovered that I could rent same size villas during highest season on Craigslist or Ebay for less than I was paying in maintenance fees and taxes.  Thankfully I purchased my weeks on the secondary market and Marriott exercised its ROFR in taking them back which reduced my loss somewhat.  Having owned Marriott villas since the mid 80s (Sabal Palms, Sam Lord's Castle, Breckenridge, and Desert Springs) I am relieved to be out of timeshare ownership and I have no regrets about any of my purchases.  But no one is more relieved about my decision than my son and daughter who were not looking forward to inheriting them.


----------



## chriskre (May 6, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We've stayed in 5 of the TUG Top 30.  We've stayed in 9 of the 11 DVC properties (always 2BR).  We've stayed in almost a dozen Hawaii timeshares (always 2BR).
> 
> .



Wow!
Oceana Palms is #1?  
I'm going this summer.  
Who knew?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Wow!
> Oceana Palms is #1?
> I'm going this summer.
> Who knew?



Actually tied for #1. Though it only has 11 ratings where Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara has had over 50. As great as Oceana Palms is, not sure I would put Oceana Palms at #1.


----------



## DKT (May 6, 2013)

For us, I wish we would have purchased sooner....

Having our weeks forced us to take vacations each year, I could never put a price on our time together away from the daily grind.  Our daughters are now in their 20's and we still have at least one 2 week vacation together .... Of course a 2 bedroom is the only way we could survive 2 weeks.  

In the beginning I kept track of the value, break even etc.... Now I just don't care....


----------



## rpgriego (May 6, 2013)

jme said:


> Of course, it does matter where you choose to own, i.e., good season, good resort. Can even be a money-maker if you so choose, renting for more than MF. Why would anyone bash the maintenance fee?  Taxes and upkeep are part of any deal----home or otherwise. And if you try to get a similar 2-BR villa somewhere in a great spot in a high season, you'll pay far more. You can skimp, sure, but then you're not comparing apples to apples.



So true!

A timeshare purchase from a developer/retail, resale or eBay style should follow the #1 real estate mantra... location! location!! location!!!

I add to that, lock-off! lock-off!! lock-off!!! Oh, and try to acquire a three bedroom.


----------

